# Favorite conditions?



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Living in Ohio with small vertical feet and a short and shitty season, I will ride anything because it is all I can get and I'm gonna get some! I do think being able to ride in all kinds of conditions does help with being a better overall rider (or so I tell myself when taking turns on over crowded slopes with bullet-proof ice or wet corn).

I really don't think I have a favorite condition. I do love smooth and fast groomers. Getting those first runs in the early a.m. when it is fast corduroy and the slopes are empty. I also have a blast at the end of the day when things are all chopped up and I'm just playing in the piles all the way down. Then again, I did maybe a dozen glade/powder runs when out west the last time and to say I had a perma-grin the rest of the day would be an understatement.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

As an east coaster I like it whenever it's anything but bullet proof. A few (like 2-4) inches of pow on top of corduroy puts a smile on my face as I like to bomb. As MeanJoe mentioned when there's a nice dump when I'm out west I'll be in the trees all day grinning from ear to ear. :thumbsup:


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


>


that is the best! 
It's so smooth and awesome...

If you're on ice skates and like falling on hard suffices that don't care!  :beer:


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

sunny and powder all day every day would be awesome! Generally I take what i can get though haha.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Anything fresh.

That being said, dust over frozen coral reef isn't much fun.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

That my friend, is 100% true.


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I prefer powder while it's puking snow out. So much fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

OutdoorFreak97 said:


> What's you're favoite snowboarding conditions?
> Do you like corduroy with sun, powder with white out or powder with sun?
> 
> Personally ill take what I can get, but I do check conditions before I go to to the mountain.
> I refuse to snowboard in slush or ice.


OMG...the grooming sucks ass...and who needs cord anyway, what sun, white out...where the fuck am I, am I moving, did I just fuck myself off a drop. Brah...rain, slush, ice is what we do...can't have poo everyday.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

My VERY FAVORITE is about 12" of powder on softer snow with puking snow!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

16-20 inches of 18 degree fresh and sunny and cold...










... aww shit now i gotta go clean my keyboard.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I love it when its cold and slightly winding with snow that is just puking out of the clouds. Everyone goes inside and I get to have fresh tracks each and every run.

The best is those days that on your last run it lightens up for a moment and the sun comes out for your last run. Once you get to the bottom the the storm starts to re-energize and you know the next day will be powder too.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

A good 25" lake effect puke is my favorite but that usually only happens once a year. Anything fresh is good for me.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

10-18" fresh, 23 degrees, good vis and midweek only


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Snow all night followed by a cold clear bluebird day


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


>


You beat me to it! Ice keeps the masses away... If there's a little ice somewhere on the hill there always seems to be less people there. Seriously though what kind of question is this? Obviously powder, the more the better, and nice bright sun so I can see everything. Kinda like my day on Saturday! :cheeky4:


----------



## rider89 (Jan 27, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You beat me to it! Ice keeps the masses away... If there's a little ice somewhere on the hill there always seems to be less people there. Seriously though what kind of question is this? Obviously powder, the more the better, and nice bright sun so I can see everything. Kinda like my day on Saturday! :cheeky4:



Wow....you sir are an ass! Find me a job in Calgary...NOW! haha


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Personally for me I love lake effect snow! Very few places get it, nobody gets it like we do lol. Its soft, light beautiful powder. It can fall as heavy as 2 inches per hour and storms can last for days. Its all based on wind direction, speed and the continued warm temps of Lake Ontario thru the Wintertime. Because its the deepest lake in the great lakes the temps hold and based on its position we here in the northeast get this...



Ontario is not deeper than Lake Superior in average depth nor deepest point. Not that that matters in what you were trying to say about Lake Effect snow...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Overcast sheet ice with 80 plus mph winds and rain with lightening.


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

Love when it is snowing like crazy, with that being said anything with out wind is good!!!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Overcast sheet ice with 80 plus mph winds and rain with lightening.


That's not rain, that's unicorn piss.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Overcast sheet ice with 80 plus mph winds and rain with lightening.





ShredLife said:


> That's not rain, that's unicorn piss.


say hello to my Loveland pass.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Overcast sheet ice with 80 plus mph winds and rain with lightening.



Sounds like Mt. Tremblant, except with rain instead of ice pellets.

As long as it isn't -50, even ice is better than a day at the office.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

I saw this:



mpdsnowman said:


> Because its the deepest lake in the great lakes the temps hold and based on its position we here in the northeast get this...


And immediatly thought this: 



turbospartan said:


> Ontario is not deeper than Lake Superior in average depth nor deepest point. Not that that matters in what you were trying to say about Lake Effect snow...


Although I have to agree, living in a snow belt by lakes is awesome to snowboard in, but a bitch to dig out or work in lol. That being said, my fav condition is at night during a squall, if in the day I prefer partly sunny. It's awesome that the great lakes were really warm this summer (around here anyways), which means they are less likely to ice over, which means lots of lake effect snow! YaY!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Bluebird powder day is as good as it gets.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, bluebird powder days are awesome.

But....

So are those days when it's -10 windchill and puking snow. I've had the most epics days in the worst weather possible.


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

My personal favorite is kinda overcast, lightly snowing with about 6"-12" of fresh snow. Something about it lightly snowing makes it so great


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

when it's pouring snow and there is not sun to be found. something about the gloomy environment:thumbsup: makes me feel good


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Right now, I'd be happy with anything that wasn't WROD.

I haven't even bothered to break the boards out of storage yet.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Favorite condition is powder. I don't care what the weather is doing if I'm out riding pow. In fact, some of the best times I've had is when it's puking so much that every run is refilled by the time you make it up. Nothing like fresh tracks on every run of the day.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Actually my fav pow days are the ones that are as cold as they can get, because they keep all the spoilt bitches away. I'll hit first chair at -10 with a grin!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

bluebird for the eyes(what good is it if you cant see whats in front of you??) and mashed potatoes that have been left out for a few days underfoot. But the fresh stuff aint bad either...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

No Chicago buses !!!!!!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

any day there aren't a million people on the mountain falling in front of me are the best conditions I can get! If I have my pick though, morning after a dumping, cool air and clear skies with more snow set for late afternoon so you can reset for the next day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lisevolution said:


> any day there aren't a million people on the mountain falling in front of me are the best conditions I can get! If I have my pick though, morning after a dumping, cool air and clear skies with more snow set for late afternoon so you can reset for the next day.


yeah I must say I love bluebird so I can see, but it's great when you're staying on the resort and it starts puking when you get off the hill, sit in the hot tub, etc. and then they're bombing the bowls the next morning...


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

as long as there is powder i am happy. best day ever was new years last year at white pass, wa. 30 inces of snow in like 3 days and no crowed. o and it was a bluebird conditions.


----------



## pharcyde (Nov 3, 2012)

overcast and puking, no wind and about -10C


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey 509 i was there that day! I remember there being no lift lines and not having to unstrap all day haha. That was a great day fo sho


----------

